# Looking for this tool



## butler753 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a paintbrush holder tool that I got originally from Sherwin Williams but they no longer carry it. Am looking to find more, can anyone tell me where to find this or who sells or manufacures it. I have attached pictures of what I am looking for.


----------



## Tony Coats (Oct 12, 2008)

Not the same exactly but this looks pretty cool! It holds it two ways and has a can opener.

*Magnetic Paintbrush Holder*

http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=60019&cat=2,42194,40727


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Neat. :thumbup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I can get them. How many do you want?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Bender said:


> I can get them. How many do you want?


At the nominal 60% mark up of course.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Clip on magnets from any office despot etc will also work...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

PWG said:


> At the nominal 60% mark up of course.


SHHH


----------



## Tony Coats (Oct 12, 2008)

BrushJockey said:


> Clip on magnets from any office despot etc will also work...


Hey, didn't even think of that! :thumbup:

Here's a Glow in the dark power clip. 

Strong magnet for super holding power.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Never bought into that kinda crap, I have the same paint pots that I have had for the last 10 years and I pour a little paint in them and stick my brush in it what the hell good is a magnet? You do know that you are supposed to have the brush wet at all times in order to keep it from drying out, right???

Why not just get a piece of magnet and stick it to the side of your metal paint pot?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Foil,

Sometimes if a brush sits with its tip resting on the bottom of the can/pot, the bristles can be adversely affected AND some folks tend to fill a pot with more paint than they can use up in an hour or two, which means more than the ideal inch or so of the brush can get overloaded if the brush rests in the pot ALSO it the brush sits in some thinnish paint, capilary action will cause paint to migrate into the heel. 

well, at least that's MY opinion, YMMD


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree but I have been using the same brush for about a year, maybe a little longer and I put the brush in the pot each time I use it and never have a problem, however I do clean out my brush 100% once a week with putting the brush elevated in a solution of simple green and that brings the brush back to life. I love the Purdy 3" Ovals, to me that is the best brush on the planet. I used to get them from Benny Moore for $40-60 each but I just got 10 of them from Sherwin Williams for $13 ea when they had a local sale going on!!! What a great deal!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

FoilEffects said:


> I agree but I have been using the same brush for about a year, maybe a little longer and I put the brush in the pot each time I use it and never have a problem, however I do clean out my brush 100% once a week with putting the brush elevated in a solution of simple green and that brings the brush back to life. I love the Purdy 3" Ovals, to me that is the best brush on the planet. I used to get them from Benny Moore for $40-60 each but I just got 10 of them from Sherwin Williams for $13 ea when they had a local sale going on!!! What a great deal!


I don't ever recall a purdy being that much money, which model, name is it?


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

butler753 said:


> I have a paintbrush holder tool that I got originally from Sherwin Williams but they no longer carry it. Am looking to find more, can anyone tell me where to find this or who sells or manufacures it. I have attached pictures of what I am looking for.
> View attachment 3077
> 
> 
> ...


My local Ace Hardware has a box of these sitting on the paint counter


----------

